# Met Joe Satrom in Fargo



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey all,

Just wanted to say how impressed I was with Gubernatorial candidate Joe Satrom. I met him in the main entry area of West Acres mall on Saturday. We talked for about five minutes on topics involving sportsman's rights and outmigration of ND's youth.

He is a very charismatic and down to earth candidate. It is nice to see a candidate out there shaking hands and talking with the average person instead of speaking down to them at some rally, or speaking through the TV slinging mud.

He's got my vote. I was very impressed!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you believe we are only a week a way from the elections!!! I can't wait to see how this all shakes out!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I met Joe Satrom in an airport a few months back. I was also impressed by his intelligence and innovative ideas. I think that he would make a great governor. The problem is that he is going against an incumbent that looks great in a suit. For some reason, ND voters love the fact that Hoeven has the all-American family picture with a nice smile, pretty wife and two kids.

The recent polls placing Hoeven with 70% of the votes cements the fact that many North Dakotans will put a Republican in the governor's office regardless of his or her accomplishments (or lack thereof). People need to look beyond party affiliations and put substance over show. Go Joe!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Forget the polls.

Your vote counts regardless of what the Forum, Tribune, Herald or other newspaper says. Don't place your bets on pre-election day polls or exit polls on the day of elections! Get out and vote, and vote like you mean it!


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

They can take their polls and write whatever they want, I recently read that only 19% of eligible voters in ND vote. That is a terrible turnout, if history repeats itself, the hunter vote alone could elect Satrom. You figure there are 100,000 deer hunters, if they and their spouses get out and vote it's goodbye Hoeven! Not to mention the other hunters and the Democrats, nobody asked me or any of my friends who they were voting for. What Republican gets a raise for teachers? Nothing against teachers but you knew the pay sucked while you were in college, should have changed your major if you are that worried about pay!


----------

